# Multiple Brands of Dog Chews Recalled



## Big Horn (Mar 8, 2018)

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/redbarn-expands-recall-multiple-brands-dog-chews/

There have been many problems with dog chews and frozen raw food lately.


----------

